# 29 weeks and she doesn't move like she used to...



## October2013

Hey girls,

So since about the start of week 29, I've noticed my baby girl's movements aren't as frequent, and "harsh" as they were before.. I mean I'm still getting movements, just not ALL DAY LONG and crazy strong like I did before. Her movements used to wake me up/ keep me up at night, and now it's like I barely feel them anymore. I haven't felt her roll in a while and I used to be able to watch my stomach ripple like a waterbed, but lately she's been much more subtle. I'm worried. :(

I spoke to my OB about this at my appointment yesterday, and he said as long as I'm still feeling her move, she should be ok. He also measured my belly and checked her heartbeat, as usual, and said everything seemed to be normal, although I did notice her heartbeat was higher than it has been (it's usually 135 and yesterday it was 152). 

Should I be concerned about this? She's had plenty of quiet days before, but this has been like a quiet week.. And I know as babies get larger they lose room to move around as much, but she's only 30 weeks... I wasn't expecting this to happen for at least another 5 weeks. 

What do you girls think? :(

Side note: Don't know if it's normal or abnormal, but since before even getting a BFP, I've had sore nipples. Suddenly, I don't anymore. They just feel normal.


----------



## mdjoy

I think its normal as they get into sleep/wake cycles now. I have noticed mine isn't as active as before either. Ended up going to the hosp and having her monitored the other night. Of course I get there and hooked up and she starts kicking and trying to move away from the monitor! Then I had an apt on wed and they said all sounded good. But of course I still get concerned if she isn't moving as much.. Do you get at least 10 kicks an hour when she is usually active?


----------



## nullaby

I would say its normal too. I don't feel as much, but they sleep for longer periods now. And my daughter's heart rate was usually between 140-160 and its normal :)


----------



## October2013

You know I don't think I've ever done a proper kick count.. I usually just sit around until I feel her start moving, and then I get up and do something, and don't try to feel her move until I sit down again. I think I'll start noting her times of movement, though. That way I can see when she's the most active.


----------



## October2013

mdjoy said:


> I think its normal as they get into sleep/wake cycles now. I have noticed mine isn't as active as before either. Ended up going to the hosp and having her monitored the other night. Of course I get there and hooked up and she starts kicking and trying to move away from the monitor! Then I had an apt on wed and they said all sounded good. But of course I still get concerned if she isn't moving as much.. Do you get at least 10 kicks an hour when she is usually active?

Oh gosh! How long did she got without moving before she moved again?
Do you feel like her movements are still as strong as before, or have they kind of quieted down? (like do her kicks still feel as harsh)


----------



## Cccbb61013

According to my weekly notifications around 29 weeks baby's movements will start to quiet down because of less space to move. My little guy did this around 27 weeks. I'm 29 weeks now & he's back with a vengeance. The movements are different than they were a few weeks ago. Before he gave me hard kicks & punches that felt as though he had room to wind up & let me have it. Now it's like I can tell that he is running out of room the way the movements are just so large. Every movement he makes you can see it & they are more slow & annoyed typed movements lol. Kind of like when you are in a sleeping bag but are trying to stretch. Before I'd get a painful one here & there, now almost all are painful.


----------



## mdjoy

October2013 said:


> mdjoy said:
> 
> 
> I think its normal as they get into sleep/wake cycles now. I have noticed mine isn't as active as before either. Ended up going to the hosp and having her monitored the other night. Of course I get there and hooked up and she starts kicking and trying to move away from the monitor! Then I had an apt on wed and they said all sounded good. But of course I still get concerned if she isn't moving as much.. Do you get at least 10 kicks an hour when she is usually active?
> 
> Oh gosh! How long did she got without moving before she moved again?
> Do you feel like her movements are still as strong as before, or have they kind of quieted down? (like do her kicks still feel as harsh)Click to expand...

It's not that she didn't move, I felt her less than usual and not as strong, but she was unusually active 2 days before and that day I had la bad bout of diarrhea and cramping.. she was way less active, but I went to the hosp and they said I was dehydrated and that can affect her movements also. I do notice she has her very lazy times where I can't get her to move for anything but that day was more than usual. They also said that as she gets bigger and has less room, you will notice less or different movement as room gets cramped in there.. but def do kick counts. I have an app on my phone too that has a timer for them. I don't do them everyday o be honest but if I notice she is in a lazy mood I will do them


----------



## October2013

Ill have to look up that app, because I'm not really sure how to do kick counts.


----------



## nullaby

October2013 said:


> Ill have to look up that app, because I'm not really sure how to do kick counts.

You should ask your dr or midwife because I've noticed all places are different lol. Mine is 10 kicks or movements in 2 hours. Some places are 10 and hour or 10 per 12 hours.


----------



## Spacey

I bring this exact thing up to my OB _every time_ I go in for an appointment as it worries me. She told me that as long as I'm still feeling movement, it's normal for it to be less frequent and more subtle as baby is running out of room. Like you, I still feel her kick daily, it's just not as strong or frequent. So far all checks have been normal and baby is doing great, so I try not to worry so much, but of course I still do.


----------



## October2013

Spacey said:


> I bring this exact thing up to my OB _every time_ I go in for an appointment as it worries me. She told me that as long as I'm still feeling movement, it's normal for it to be less frequent and more subtle as baby is running out of room. Like you, I still feel her kick daily, it's just not as strong or frequent. So far all checks have been normal and baby is doing great, so I try not to worry so much, but of course I still do.

Ohhh dear, sounds EXACTLY like me. :dohh:


----------

